# Mt Bike rides in Maine   The Forks, Moosehead Lake area, Acadia 8.18-25.13



## tomcat (Aug 28, 2013)

Three different rides
The Forks on Maine Huts and Trails.  This was a bust with very overgrown trails.  I recommend starting in the Carabassett Valley side of the trail  just under 10 miles

Greenville Maine on various logging and ATV trails.  A good ride, not too technical with a couple of good hills.  Saw a nicely antlered bull moose   28 miles

Acadia Carriage Roads  Good ride with nearly 50 miles of trails.  Never technical but lots of options with good mountain and ocean views  Can be crowded.  26 Miles

Full report and pics for all three rides at my blog  http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2013/08/ups-and-downs-mountain-biking-in-maine.html


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice pics tomcat.....


----------

